# Book review and other book suggestions?



## citymouse (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi all,
So I bought the _500 Formulas for aromatherapy_ book quite awhile ago and never really looked at it.  Lately I have been more into EO's and picked it up again to get some ideas for EO combination and just to learn a bit more about them in general.

It seems like a nice book, some recipes may miss their mark a little bit.  For example there is a recipe for a gardening spray which calls for 10 drops sage, 5 drops clove and 1 gallon of water.  But no emulsifier to hold the oils and water together.  Am I misunderstanding this?  Also if the recipe was more for a skin formulation and had water I would want to make sure to use a preservative correct?

For anyone that has this book what do you think of it?  Are there other good books out there on EO's and aromatherapy?  

Also what would be a good set of base EO's to get, ones that would mix well together to create different scents?

Thanks all,
Erin


----------



## Catmehndi (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi Erin,

The 500 formulas is good for newbies who might have some reservations about trying different things on their own. Most of their sprays will say to 'shake well' before each use to emulsify the oils - that way, you don't have to use emulsifiers (a lot of them being of a chemical nature)

As for the oils, you may want to look at starter kits or best sellers from various companies to make your selection. Make sure you have some top, middle and base notes.


----------



## lsg (Feb 24, 2011)

I have the book, but haven't read it through, yet.  Since changing even one of the e.o.s in a formula can affect the scent and effectiveness, I would  be hesitant to suggest any base formula.  I am far from an expert in these combinations.  I heavily rely on the Rainbow Meadows Blend Calculator for ideas.  I always try to check out the combinations with the Q tip test first.  Some I have loved and some didn't tickle my fancy. LOL
I do have a few other Aroma Therapy books, Complete Aromatherapy Handbook: Essential Oils for Radiant Health, Aromatherapy Handbook for Beauty, Hair, and Skin Care,  & Aromatherapy: The Essential Blending Guide.  I have the Herbal Remedies for Dummies book and I like it, so I think I might try the Aromatherapy For Dummies book.    I have noticed that each author has his/her own formula for a condition although all agree on the basic properties of an essential oil.  Adding a few drops of dish detergent to the garden spray formula will help emulsify it and help it stick to the plants.


----------



## Leelalee (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm a big fan of the book Aromatherapy: A Complete Guide to the Healing Art by Mindy Green and Kathi Keville.  I've been lucky enough to take classes with both these ladies, so I may be biased. 

When you're mixing an EO with water, there is no need for a preservative.  We make "spritzers" at the shop  I work at, which are just EO's and water, with the instructions to shake well before misting.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 26, 2011)

Leelalee said:
			
		

> When you're mixing an EO with water, there is no need for a preservative.



Really? I understand that the customer hopefully won't be opening the bottle and introducing any bacteria but shouldn't you have a preservative anyway?

I have used sprays like that (Zum brand) that have no preservative and they were fine, but in making my own, I wonder if that is safe.



I have this book, and really like it, it has so much info:

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Book-Ess ... 0931432820


and this one:

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Medicina ... 156458187X

which is really informative about the individual herb/plant, what it has been used for, and how to make tinctures, tonics, salves, etc. The whole thing is full-color and there are a ton of pictures.


----------



## Leelalee (Feb 27, 2011)

We have a tester out for every scent we have, and after 6 years haven't had a single problem.  We break a few "rules," like having a lotion without a preservative (small batch, only in a container with a pump - every batch is microb tested etc...)

It's a very successful herb store with tons of very picky (er particular?) customers that would absolutely black list us if we used preservatives in our spritzers.  That being said, we would never compromise our quality so we're have to be very careful, clean and methodical.  

For myself I still don't use preservatives in my spritzers but in lotions that I make (for friends and family) I sure do.   
Sorry to high jack this thread!

Back to the book suggestions then!


----------



## carebear (Mar 1, 2011)

Don't mess.  Use a preservative.  Seriously.
(I don't have the energy for this today.  So please play nice.)


----------



## Lindy (Mar 9, 2011)

You are seriously making and selling lotion without preservative?!?!?!?  :shock:   You do know that is illegal in all countries right????

I mean seriously!


----------



## Deda (Mar 9, 2011)

http://www.fda.gov/Cosmetics/CosmeticLa ... 005204.htm

http://www.fda.gov/Cosmetics/GuidanceCo ... 074162.htm

Lindy, no lotion should *ever* be sold without a properly effective preservative system.  

However, that doesn't make it illegal.  

Reactionary comments aren't particularly helpful, especially when not true.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 10, 2011)

Deda in Canada it would be a reportable offense under our Cosmetic rules - I had assumed that was same elsewhere so I apologize for speaking for other countries.

Every recipe in Canada *must* be submitted for approval within 10 days of starting selling.  Improper or dangerous formulations are removed from customer use.  Lotions without a preservation system is reportable.

Reactionary - yup - knee jerk reaction - I can't believe someone would be there irresponsible...**shrug**


----------



## lsg (Mar 12, 2011)

citymouse said:
			
		

> Also what would be a good set of base EO's to get, ones that would mix well together to create different scents?
> 
> Thanks all,
> Erin


I ordered the book Aromatherapy for Dummies and it does list some basic essential oils to have on hand.
"Seven Essential Oils to Get You Started"
Chamomile
Geranium
Lavender
Lemon
Peppermint
Rosemary
Tea Tree

Seven other recommended oils to have on hand are:
Bergamot
Cedarwood
Clary Sage
Eucalyptus
Marjoram
Rose
Ylang ylang

If you go to http://www.rainbowmeadow.com/infocenter ... select.php
and plug in one oil at a time, then click on "Find Blend"  you can see how many oils each will blend with.  That should give you an idea of which you might like to keep on hand.
Hope this helps.


----------

